# Case setup help



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

This isnt really about modding my case but just some general help. I have never really thought of setting up my cases from USB and Audio ports. Is it pretty much the same hookup for most cases? Also my LED in the front burned out recently is it fairly easy to replace this. Is is something that you need to remove everything to do? Thanks


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

If you mean hooking up the cases wires to the motherboard to enable the cases USB ports etc, then it will depend on the case and motherboard, some are easy others are puzzles, the board sometimes has the pins marked easy enough to read straight off, others you will need the manual to see a diagram showing them, it is also helpful if you can find a picture of the motherboard in-situ, it sometimes helps to figure out which way round the wires are, but be aware of 3\2 pin combos, I couldn't figure put why I couldn't get my case hooked up right, after searching and trying for ages I finally came across a page that said if your case has a 3 pin plug, you will need to move 1 of the points over in the connector to suit the 2 pins in the case, after that it was fine, but until then I was totally confused lol.

As to the LED depends on how it's fixed I guess, might be a simple case of removing the front and removing the old one and adding the new one via soldering, you may also be able to just get a new switch, it will either be the easiest of things to do, or be a job you wished you never started as I often find lol, until you get in there you wont know for sure, hope this helps anyway.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

So do I need a manual for my case and motherboard or could I just figure it out from my motherboard. Also are the pics called anything special for this certain hook up?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

TBH the case manual probably wont help much, the wires are already labelled I have found, you could always look to see if it has any relevant help but I doubt it, but the motherboard manual will certainly be worth getting, especially if you will be disconnecting the machine your surfing on to do this, and note how the wires are connected now, especially the colour of the wires so you can figure out which wires are the + and - in each plug, so sit there and draw them out (as they are existing now) IMHO as reference to be safe before you start, then by cross referencing between all the info you have you should be able to figure out which way round the wires go etc.
There are no special drawing names as such, the motherboard manual will have a schematic of those pins listing what each on is and which are the + and - connections, other than that a normal photo of it hooked up sometimes helps but given all the other stuff you have you should be fine, it's more if you've never seen it hooked up before.

I may be making it sound much worse than it is, but thats because I've just dealt with 2 cases that were nightmares, if you haven't seen them hooked up your working blind, but hooked up it should be fine so long as you note them in-situ first, most of the time it is plain sailing and you wont have a problem and wonder what all this fuss is about, BUT if you run into hassles then these tips may save you, but try to identify the wires and where they are going before you start, watch out for plugs that span more than 2 points, sot the speaker one though that should be fine, but the PWR LED etc, just had to undo one of those and close it down so it became a 2 pin job, I was totally lost until then, if you post back with what you have I will have a look for you to see what I can find if you want.


----------

